# New to fresh water fishing



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been saltwater fishing all my life and I just started freshwater fishing and I was just wondering what kind of baits and lures I should I'm targeting bass in a pretty small lake Any help will be appreciated THANK YOU


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well when i started fishing i started with a spinner bait. its a classic and you throw it out and real it in. white with silver blade, chartruse with gold blade. i have caught plenty of fish on the dollar ones at wally world. my favorite bait is a buzzbait. throw it out real it in. it stays on top of the water. you also cant go wrong with a floating rapala..standard silver. depending on the ponds you are fishing depicts what you should use. if it is super grassy throw a weightless trick worm with a 3/0 widegap hook. if the fish are slow going maybe try a jig..i like black/blue or watermelon. (never caught one on them yet, but they produce big fish and they just look so damn good. tip it with a 3-4" craw. if you have ponds that you want to fish and are fished by alot of people. down size or try a different color from what people are using. Shoot me a PM and i will answer any questions you have. 



~Jesse


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks so much this really helps


----------



## huntingjoel (Apr 4, 2010)

use a tequila sunrise color 6 inch culprit worm texas rigged with a small bullet weight or a zoom fluke baby bass color or arkansas shiner color with a small corkscrew you screw in the head of the bait (it is called a hitchhiker they sell them at bass pro shops) then put your small gamakatsu number 6 size shiner hook in the eye of the corkscrew and screw the fluke tight on the hook so it wont come off...you can catch a ton of bass on that rig fish it stop and go make it look injured and last but not least use a top water rebel stick bait silver/black, stop and go retrieve fished slow....hope this helps good luck


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming from saltwater I would start with a spinner bait, white is my color of choice,cuzthere is a little more action involved in using it than in some other lures. It took me a little bit to get some patience and fenesfor bass coming from saltwater fishing.

The best thing about bass fishing in my opion is the fuel cost you will love that. It is way better than starting up some 454's or 350's togo fishing.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Fish your lures a lot slower than you would for trout or reds, or any salt water specie for that matter. I've caught bass by letting a fluke drop and sit on the bottom for over fifteen seconds.


----------

